# Help



## smokeybro (Nov 29, 2005)

i want to know if a 175 watt MH will complete a flowering cycle. I have a sativa that has been flowering for 3 months with airy buds, crystal coated, and mild smell. Wondering if its taking too long to ripen. I know HPS is good for flowering cycle, still curious about HID MH 175watt .
Also, is it good to trim all the fan leaves off of a budding plant? 
First time grower...Thanks


----------



## Insane (Nov 29, 2005)

Trimming any healthy leaves off of any plant is a big mistake. The plant uses the nutrients in those leaves during flowering and the leaves will normally die and fall off on their own, but if you cut them then the plants will not recieve those nutrients from the leaves and will reduce your overall yield. 

MH emits a lot of the blue spectrum that plants use to grow green growth like leaves, but it lacks the necessary red spectrum of an HPS. MH is not very good for flowering unless combined with an HPS of equal or greater wattage.


----------



## Hick (Nov 29, 2005)

Simply purchase an "enhanced spectrum" bulb, that emitts more in the red range. But I doubt the bulb/color spectrum has anything to do with your extended flowering time. 3 months is a looong time, even for a pure sativa, flowering should be comleted within 12-14 weeks. Sat's are, by nature, less dense, airy structured buds in most cases.


----------



## smokeybro (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for th input. you say spectrum do u mean hps? its a clone from another actually a limb that was planted and roots sprouted. so its quite old. well should i dry and smoke or let it go longer like it is? most hairs are still white and buds are starting to swell. thanks


----------

